# The summer with Storm



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought I would make a new thread for all the pictures I will take of Storm this summer. 

She will be one year old in a week. Time flies. 




































































































To be continued...


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

shes gorgeous as always  I have loved watching her grow up, and look forward to your posts  cant wait to see more pictures throughout the summer


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

AngieLee, Thank you!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

She is so lovely! Thank you for sharing your stunning pictures of your stunning filly with us.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am honestly so in love with this little horse, she is just ethereal. I feel like I should be seeing her with little faeries braiding her mane, I cannot wait to see how she grows up.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

She's growing up so fast!!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

She looks a lot like her mom. She's gorgeous.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always  Its good to see her! She is still such a little thing!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I love her. She is beautiful and growing up so fast. I love when you post new pictures of her.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

She's downright gorgeous! And you take amazing pictures!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's stunning!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely as always! Also, what breed is the grey that is in some of the pictures?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's beautiful


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Subbing because I love looking at pictures of her.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful little horse, thanks for sharing his progress


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a lovely filly~thank you for sharing her w/us.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

She sure is photogenic isn't she! Look at her posing with the rocks and trees in the background...she's always been a beauty and is growing so fast. She still stuns me with how regal she seems. Still my favorite baby/filly. 

Thanks for continuing to update us with her photos.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Storm pictures are always the best!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

She is precious! I love the last pic of her itching her belly. Too cute!!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*What a little beauty!!!*


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Any more pictures of Storm yet? Love to see her progress.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I LOVE seeing photos of that horse, what a stunner. I'm definitely a sucker for those stockings and all the white. Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

She's just too beautiful, and you are a master at capturing these lovely photos!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

I only have these two pictures, but tomorrow, I'll take some new ones. If the weather is good enough.  



















I have this short little video though. Storm seeing an umbrella for the first time. It's cute how she just runs up to it. Her being the youngest and smallest horse in the heard. She's a brave little horse!

Storm - YouTube


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She is just *stunning* as always!! I love how she is maturing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is simply special. Something magical about that girl.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

A few pictures, of bad quality because of the lack of light. But well, here they are.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

She is gorgeous!!!!!! Is that a picture of her with all 4 legs off the ground? That's so adorable!


----------



## brianjharmon (Jun 4, 2013)

Those pictures are beautiful! Stunning horse.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful as always!  and developing her maratude quite well if i do say so myself lol


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

I got a few pictures of me and Storm taken today.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww such cute pictures. She's so gorgeous!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you!

Here's a few bad Iphone pictures from the other day when she got to wear a saddle for the first time. It was like she hasn't done anything else in her entire life. 

She got to borrow a old and raggedy saddle that my stable owner use on the youngsters when they get a saddle on their back for the first time. 



















Then we went for a walk and she had to stand with the other horses whilst we humans had a coffee break. 


















She's such a good horse. Couldn't have asked for a horse with a better temperament and willingness to please.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning as always!!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful photos, as always.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I love her  I always wait for your updates haha. Do you think you will be able to ride her when she fully matures? she's a small girly.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She is such a beautiful girl. The perfect example of a well bred, and well kept pony. How old is she now? A little over one?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

AngieLee said:


> I love her  I always wait for your updates haha. Do you think you will be able to ride her when she fully matures? she's a small girly.


She's about 12.2-12.3HH now. We are guessing that she's going to be around 14.0HH.  I've been riding 13.2-13.3 ponies, so that should be okay. We will see if I can ride her, I'm keeping her anyways. Can't find a better horse when it comes to her temperament. I love her and I'm quite certain that she loves me back.  



wetrain17 said:


> Beautiful photos, as always.


Thank you!



Endiku said:


> She is such a beautiful girl. The perfect example of a well bred, and well kept pony. How old is she now? A little over one?


And thanks to you too! She is 13 months old. 

Here's a video from today. She's a very cuddly little horse. 
Stormen - YouTube


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is so perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

That video is adorable! I love her! I think my favorite pic, is that last one of her looking back, she is stunning!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Tried to take some new photos today. But Storm thought differently! 

She's in a awkward yearling stage at the moment.



















Storms best friend Hollie, a Swedish warmblood yearling. She's huge!










"Standing still? I'm named Storm for a reason!"


















And two pictures from the video.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww she's so gorgeous!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

She's simply amazing. Each time I see her I fall in love again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

PFFT. If she's in an 'awkward yearling stage' our yearlings need to be hidden in a cave


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely horse and lovely countryside!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Endiku said:


> PFFT. If she's in an 'awkward yearling stage' our yearlings need to be hidden in a cave


That's what I was thinking. Storm has got to be the least awkward yearling I've ever seen  She's going to look amazing when she's matured!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Cant get enough of Storm and your photos! Beautiful doesn't even begin to describe these photos


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I absolutely love this girl. I don't know how I didn't see this thread sooner?! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her growing!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I have always thought she is just beautiful, and I love all of the photos, especially the ones of her and another horse "hugging."


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Awkward yearlig stage....right.

I don't think "awkward" is in storms vocabulary


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is beautiful, really don't see any awkwardness at all.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, Storm is one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen, literally. And you take absolutely fantastic photos!

Would you mind if I used some of your photos for drawing?


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow... Your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Again, Thank you so much guys! 



Chokolate said:


> Wow, Storm is one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen, literally. And you take absolutely fantastic photos!
> 
> Would you mind if I used some of your photos for drawing?



Oh feel free to use them for drawings! 


Storm is now almost 14 months!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/195/3/3/899988_by_erehsidne-d6deeyu.jpg

she looks so much like Stella here. gorgeous girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Her mane is crazy beautiful...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Always enjoy seeing new pics of this beauty!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My little girl!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow i missed the last few updates so now I have to catch up! lol

I think my favorite picture is actually the first snap shot from the video with you and her laying on the ground together (well your sitting but you get the drift) its absolutely beautiful! But all pictures of her are beautiful! you should fly her here just so I can meet her, then you can have her back LOL Not that I wouldn't want her because shes drool worthy! but its clean you two have an amazing bond!

They actually get the graze in a Forrest!? that's amazing! I wont tell my gelding that or he will be jealous lol hes stuck in a field with only grass and some trees. boy he just doesn't know what he is missing out on! lol

also, i don't think Storm is capible of being in the awkward yearling stage lol

Do you ride any other horses while Storm is still so young?


----------



## evensteven (Mar 16, 2013)

Omc. She is gorgeous. What breed is she? Can I have her? xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Such a gorgeous horse! I always love the photos of him! Outstanding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

She has to be one of the prettiest mares I've ever seen... Just stunning. And your pictures are impeccable <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

AngieLee said:


> wow i missed the last few updates so now I have to catch up! lol
> 
> I think my favorite picture is actually the first snap shot from the video with you and her laying on the ground together (well your sitting but you get the drift) its absolutely beautiful! But all pictures of her are beautiful! you should fly her here just so I can meet her, then you can have her back LOL Not that I wouldn't want her because shes drool worthy! but its clean you two have an amazing bond!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, they have about a hectare of Forrest to graze in. 

I used to ride quite a lot, but I've lost interest lately. Just having Storm is enough at the moment. 




evensteven said:


> Omc. She is gorgeous. What breed is she? Can I have her? xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, she's a welsh part bred. Her mother was a Welsh Cob, her father a german riding pony, he was about 60% welsh pony. 



My2Geldings said:


> Such a gorgeous horse! I always love the photos of him! Outstanding!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. 



Gallop On said:


> She has to be one of the prettiest mares I've ever seen... Just stunning. And your pictures are impeccable <3
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And thanks to you too!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

0.0 oh my... .. Umm I think she would fit in better at my house


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been admiring this filly from the time she was born. absolutely stunning, and you are very good with a camera


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow. She looks so much like Stella.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow. She is simply gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS . Such pretty colouring as well. Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I fall more in love with her every time I see pictures of her. 

Such a beauty!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

She continues to be exquisite!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I really cant even believe how big she has gotten. Crazy. She is so amazingly gorgeous. I want her <3


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am in love with that pony. He is soooo gorgeous! always love seeing you posting photos of him. Keep them coming.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful comments as usual. 



Gallop On said:


> I really cant even believe how big she has gotten. Crazy. She is so amazingly gorgeous. I want her <3


I know! She's gotten so big! I don't know if you guys remember but I used to carry her around in my arms. 










I think she has inherited her mothers beautiful face as well.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

And now I started looking at her baby pictures.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are gorgeous shots, Beautiful horse too!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

lazzara8478 said:


> Those are gorgeous shots, Beautiful horse too!


Thank you.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are some gorgeous shots of all the horses running!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you! -

Storm got to wear the old battered youngster saddle again. It doesn't fit at all, but it's just for her to get used to a saddle.


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

She's gorgeous! She's grown up so much


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What breed is she 
so cute


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Clevlandbays, Thank you, she sure has! She's about 13HH now. 

Country_Woman, She's a crossbred. Her mother was probably a Welsh Cob and her father is a German Riding pony. (Welsh pony, Welsh mountain, Thoroughbred, Hanoverian, Arabian etc.)


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow she's beautiful! She doesn't look that small until you see the pictures with other horses in it! Maybe it's the big personality it looks like she has


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think my girl needs to come eat whatever your girl is eating! LOL. Storm is absolutely beautiful. Has she grown at all lately?


----------

